# my new m9.



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

just picked up a new m9 at a gun show today.... what is the going cash price out the door.... would like to know before i post the price... but here is a pic...:smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Badass


----------



## Ric70506 (Aug 27, 2011)

The retail price will depend on where you buy the gun. Check Bud's and GunBroker to see what a brand new M9 can be bought for. I would say that anything less than $600.00 out the door was a decent price.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

well i did get it for 550 cash out the door..... and from what i can find... i got a pretty good deal, at least fair... not many have said below that price... so i be a happy camper... i got this beretta bug again... love me some berettas...i want more..

here is a pic of the 3 bers and a cat

https://picasaweb.google.com/rfoutch/BERFAMILY?authkey=Gv1sRgCIer_JbJh7nYMQ#5671619891323339170


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

For the M9, yes you got a pretty good deal. I have a 92F, 84F, and a 85F "Cheetah", and they all cost more than 550. Nice pistol dude.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

VERY nice! Congrats! BBig Beretta fan


----------

